
When pirates play a game dev sim and then go bankrupt because of piracy?(2013) - x43b
http://www.greenheartgames.com/2013/04/29/what-happens-when-pirates-play-a-game-development-simulator-and-then-go-bankrupt-because-of-piracy/
======
hijiri
What if I made a game-dev game where in all legal copies, Martians bomb your
suite because they couldn't find a torrent for your game? It would be so
ironic, these players complaining about martians hating their non-piratable
game, when they are contributing in real life by not uploading a torrent for
the game.

------
Shish2k
Can't seem to view images without javascript D:

